# Agility Forums?



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Can someone recommend a good chat group for agility? We're just starting out. Thanks.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I have no clue but we are starting agility after the new year with Zuri. So I'd be interested too!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm sure you can find something in the Yahoo groups. From there you will learn about others.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

DM - Someone on another forum recommended "Clean Run" on Yahoo groups and a poodle-specific agility group. You might find a breed-specific agility forum for whatever breed Zuri is.


----------

